# Help with Ribs Please



## gregc (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the world of smoking meat. I bought a 18.5" Weber Smoky Mountain about a month ago. I've smoked 3 chickens and spare ribs twice so far. The chickens I have smoke have been EXCELLENT. However, the ribs..well..there not so good. I have put a dry rub on the ribs, smoke them standing up right in a rack until the internal temp is 170. They turn out so so. Everyone elses ribs I've tried are great but mine...well.. I wouldn't cook them for anybody but me. Any ideas on what I could be doing wrong? or advice to make them better. Thanks!


----------



## matts (Jul 12, 2010)

Little more info needed.  Whats your cooking temp? What kind of smoke are you getting?

Welcome to SMF.  Where you from?


----------



## gregc (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm keeping the temp between 225 and 250 and using Hickory to smoke with. Could I be pulling them to early? I just went by what I read, smoke until the inside temp is 170. Thanks, Oh, I'm from Georgia..near Atlanta


----------



## jak757 (Jul 12, 2010)

Greg -- welcome to SMF.  I have learned a lot from the folks here -- I'm sure you will too.  The WSM is a great smoker -- I have had one for a few months now, and just love mine.

As for ribs -- look around some here and you will find many tips and suggestions. One thing I might suggest is to use what people cal the 3-2-1 method.  Set up your smoker as you normally do -- try to keep the temps in the 225-250 range.  Use whatever dry rub you want and cook the ribs for three hours.  At that point, wrap them in heavy duty foil, and add "some" liquid. Some folks spritz with apple juice, etc.  I last used about a half stick of melted butter and a few "squirts" of honey.  Put the foiled ribs back in the smoker for two hours.  So now you are up to five hours.  Take the ribs off the smoker, unwrap from the foil and put back on the smoker for another hour.  Some folks apply BBQ sauce at this point, others do not.  After that final hour, pull them off, let rest for a bit, the dig in!

That's just one take on ribs.  You'll find many people with a bunch of info to help you out here.  Give them another shot -- and post some pics!

Good luck!


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't trim or foil my ribs, I run about the normal temp range of 225-250, I apply apple juice every hour or so and cook for 6 hours. I also don't sauce them.

My rub is pretty simple: Garlic powder, cayenne, black pepper, cumin and salt.

Not sure if this will help you or not but maybe you can get something from it.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!

With ribs, throw out all you know about cooking to temp.  You'll want to do the bend test.  Someone out there has an excellent pic of this but essentially you pick up the thick end of the rack with tongs and if the rack bends down to the ground, you're done.

We will need some information as to what you are disappointed with to help the best though.

Is it the taste?  (not enough vs. too much smoke flavor)
Is it the texture? (too much pull vs. fall off the bone)

Post what you are disappointed with and we can get started on helping out.  Pictures of your smokes are invaluable in troubleshooting but you probably won't have them this time.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello Greg, and welcome to the SMF.Have you tried the 3-2-1 method? It seems to work for a lot of folks. What is it that you're trying to achieve? I moved your thread to roll call so that everyone can have the chance to welcome you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## matts (Jul 12, 2010)

How much smoke were you getting?  That can be a big factor in the taste.


----------



## flash (Jul 12, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> With ribs, throw out all you know about cooking to temp.  You'll want to do the bend test.  Someone out there has an excellent pic of this but essentially you pick up the thick end of the rack with tongs and if the rack bends down to the ground, you're done.
> 
> ...


The bend test is fine, but this small vertical/bullet style smokers, probably is not going to happen. I find in both my ECB and GOSM, I will have to cut the racks in two to get them to fit. Won't be able to see a bend then. I would say try the 3-2-1 to start. Remember too that it is adjustable if you find the ribs to "fall off the bone" for you. A couple of smokes and you will have it down pat.


----------



## gregc (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help thus far. I think I will try the 3-2-1 method this weekend. The main problem I had was flavor and the meat wasn't just falling off the bone either. I also don't think I smoked them long enough. I did about 5 hours and also took the lid off every hour to mop the ribs.

One other question. On the back of the rib rack I purchased there appears to be meat/fat. should I be cutting that off or leaving it? I have trimmed it up a little both times but wasn't sure what to do with it.  I guess my question is, should the back of the ribs be all bone or should there be meat/fat back there?? Thanks for helping a newbie.

Greg


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 12, 2010)

The Bend Test


----------



## flash (Jul 12, 2010)

GregC said:


> Thanks for all the help thus far. I think I will try the 3-2-1 method this weekend. The main problem I had was flavor and the meat wasn't just falling off the bone either. I also don't think I smoked them long enough. I did about 5 hours and also took the lid off every hour to mop the ribs.
> 
> One other question. On the back of the rib rack I purchased there appears to be meat/fat. should I be cutting that off or leaving it? I have trimmed it up a little both times but wasn't sure what to do with it.  I guess my question is, should the back of the ribs be all bone or should there be meat/fat back there?? Thanks for helping a newbie.
> 
> Greg


Pretty much every time you open the lid, you can add around 15 minutes to your smoke. Also you want to remove as much of a membrane on the back of the ribs as possible. Work a knife under a corner, then latch onto it with a paper towel and pull. You rarely will get it all, but the more the better.


----------



## tank (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the first thing to do is identify what kinds of ribs you like.  Do you like fall of the bone ribs?  Do you like some bite leaving a clean bone?  I know once I figured out that my family and I like fall off the bone ribs I adjusted the 3-2-1 method on spares to get this.  What are you looking for in your ribs?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 12, 2010)

Ribs smoked 3 - 2 - 1 with cherry and glazed with "Sweet Baby Rays Barbecue Sauce"


 







Ribs at - 3 -







Ribs at - 2 -







Ribs at - 1 -







[color= rgb(0, 0, 153)]Ribs ready for slicing[/color]

Ribs are prepped by trimming up St. Louis style, removing membrane then coated heavily with rub the night before, no mustard, I have cut back on the black pepper in my Rib Rub because of how much rub I use on the ribs, it was a bit spicy for some of the family.

So far the best luck with the ribs have been smoking at 225 degrees for a maximum of 3 hours uncovered in a rib rack, place in a steamer pan and foil for 1 hour 40 minutes then uncover and smoke another 40-45 minutes.
I was getting a bit annoyed at how much juice was lost after unfoiling, so I decided to leave the ribs in the pan for the final part of the cook and as you can see from the above photo, there's no loss of juices
I just mix the juices and barbecue sauce as its brushed on the ribs.

The ribs are cut down, brushed real good with BBQ Sauce and served in a steamer pan and will go a good part of the day without drying out.


----------



## gregc (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow. those look good! Apparently, I need a lesson on how to trim ribs because yours are all nice and rectangular. Mine ...well, not so much. The also did not slice into nice individual peices either.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 12, 2010)

pulling the membrane off the back to me is very important, especially when you go to eat them. 

People do the 2-2-1 or the 3-2-1 method.  It all gets tweaked to fit your taste, and your smoker.  that is the beauty of this addiction. 

Good luck and happy smokin!


----------



## ol' smokey (Jul 12, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> The Bend Test


That's a great pic of well cooked ribs, Cliff. I think the lesson here is to start from some point and adjust to your own preferences. For example, I do BB's for 3.5 hours at 250° no foil but I do spritz with apple juice. For the wife and I that's just the ticket. Experiment and enjoy...


----------



## deannc (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's a good video on trimming your spares St Louis style  .  There's a ton of information available on here reference different methods and I thought I found a nice write up on trimming ribs when I first joined SMF but of course now I can't find it.  The video is just as good though.

If you've cut your ribs to fit the smoker and can't do the bend test, another method in Jeff's July 4th newsletter write up is pulling 2 of the bones in opposite directions which will indicate the level of tenderness.


----------



## shamong9 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Greg,

I like the 3-2-1 method, as state by others. remove the membrane on the bone side. wash in water and dry. coat both side with a little oil and then put your rub on both sides. I like to rub down the night before, so it really gets into the meat. I like to spray both sides with a half and half of apple juice and apple vinegar ever hour. I have a water tray, to keep it from drying out. The spray just adds more flavor. I use  a mix of apple and hickory wood chips, just to add another layer of flavor.* Layers of flavor is where its at.*


----------



## gregc (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the good advice guys. I'm gonna check out that video. Do Baby Back Ribs need as much trimming etc as Spare Ribs? I went to the grocery store yesterday and took a look and it appeard as they did not need much trimming but were more expensive. Maybe I should start with baby backs. What do you think? Thanks again.

I am looking forward to this weekends smoke. I'm gonna try ribs again Saturday and Turkey legs on Sunday.

Greg


----------



## mythmaster (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's how I've been doing baby backs.  They're very good, and I've discovered that C&H brown sugar works best: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95562/baby-backs-with-brown-sugar


----------



## smokewire (Jul 16, 2010)

Really its a very good job keep it up..... Simply superb


----------



## low-n-slow (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Greg,

Sounds like you and I are going to both be smoking ribs on Saturday.  I bought a new 30" MES and a ProQ charcoal smoker the week before July 4.  I used the MES on the 4th to cook an awesome Boston Butt.  Tonight, I'm going to season the ProQ and then smoke in it tomorrow.  I'm going to use our fellow Georgian, Alton Brown's, method converted to the smoker...or I may just go with the 3-2-1 method.  Here is his method with the video straight from his TV show:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/who-loves-ya-baby-back-recipe/index.html


----------



## gregc (Jul 16, 2010)

I decided to go with Spare Ribs on Sunday. I'm gonna do the 3-2-1 method but I may tweek it a little. I have watched two videos on "how to trim to a St Luis Cut. Man, I was doing it all wrong..not even close, which is probably why my ribs were so bad because they could not cook evenly. Oh well, I'm new to all this. :-)  I'll let you know if they were edible on Monday. :-)

I got my fingers crossed. I'm smoking two Chickens on Saturday. I was gonna do a Turkey breast but decided to go with chickens instead. In fact, I put them in the Brine this morning before work so I have to wash em and rub em when I get home.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 16, 2010)

Another thing I do, that some people skip, is when I pull the ribs double wrap in foil and put them in a dry cooler lined with old towels, and then pile more old towels on top. I let them rest in the cooler for 1 hr. just to give the juices a little time to work back into the meat around the bone. Plus I usually use that hour to finish up and side dishes and what not. Once I am ready to serve I pull them out, cut them up and everybody digs in and demolishes them... lol.


----------



## shamong9 (Jul 16, 2010)

You had trouble with the membrane on the ribs. My son "chef by trade" show me how to remove it. You take spoon and put the handle under the membrane and meat on bone side. You work it around so that you have a corner of the membrane, then take a paper towel and start pulling. It worked great for me, I am 3/3.

Good luck,

Shamong9


----------



## new2smokn (Jul 16, 2010)

I am having the same issues.  my first set of ribs were great, my second, third, and fourth not so great.  I have a chargriller w/sfb w/modifications listed on this website except for the tuning plates.  (thats next), (modifications were after the first set of ribs).  Oh and the meat hasnt pulled far from the bone as the first que.  as for details, not to sure that was back in december.

When I first started I didnt know what the 2-2-1 method was.  and iam just now reading it.  would i have to use this method to get fall of the bone ribs?

temp: 200

time: 41/2-5hrs

coal: royal oak/peach wood

Prep: marinated over night, rub, spritz every hr, bbq sauce 1 hr till done and again 30 minutes before done.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 16, 2010)

> ....Big snip....So far the best luck with the ribs have been smoking at 225 degrees for a maximum of 3 hours uncovered in a rib rack, place in a steamer pan and foil for 1 hour 40 minutes then uncover and smoke another 40-45 minutes.
> I was getting a bit annoyed at how much juice was lost after unfoiling, so I decided to leave the ribs in the pan for the final part of the cook and as you can see from the above photo, there's no loss of juices
> I just mix the juices and barbecue sauce as its brushed on the ribs.
> 
> The ribs are cut down, brushed real good with BBQ Sauce and served in a steamer pan and will go a good part of the day without drying out.


Interesting....this is pretty much what my times/temp have evolved into, so far, for pork spares.   Never used a pan though....I'm using a WSM 18.5.  And, for the last uncovered 40-45 mins, I just put 'em on the grate.  Gonna' try leaving them in the foil "boats" I use..  I've also been going a little less for the last "1"....more like a half hour....been coming out a little dry....still tweaking my method.

Here's a link to the write up I use (with photos) on how to trim up the ribs:  http://forums.cooking.com/showthread.php?t=7266

I don't throw out much but, certainly the breastbone and cartilage and stuff through the middle.  I smoke the skirt and ends for snacks while I'm waiting for the ribs to get done.

Good luck.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 16, 2010)

new2smokn said:


> I am having the same issues.  my first set of ribs were great, my second, third, and fourth not so great.  I have a chargriller w/sfb w/modifications listed on this website except for the tuning plates.  (thats next), (modifications were after the first set of ribs).  Oh and the meat hasnt pulled far from the bone as the first que.  as for details, not to sure that was back in december.
> 
> When I first started I didnt know what the 2-2-1 method was.  and iam just now reading it.  would i have to use this method to get fall of the bone ribs?
> 
> ...


I've used 2-2-1 for baby backs, and 3-2-1 for spares.

Not sure what style ribs you are questioning about.  I assume spares because that's what the original post was questioning.  I say try 3-2-1 with the spares.  Has worked for me.  More like 2.5-3, 2, 20-30 mins....depending on how the smoker temp fluctuates.


----------



## low-n-slow (Jul 17, 2010)

Smoked two racks of St Louis ribs today.  They turned out great.  Actually, these were the first ribs I've been proud of...finally!  I've never had a problem with Boston Butt, but my ribs have never really been very good.  Today, I had to work out the temp control in the new smoker, but once I got it worked out, it was no problem.   I was able to keep the temp in the 230-250 range with a couple of excursions into the 260s.

I rubbed them last night, wrapped them in foil and refrigerated overnight.  I started them at 1pm and smoked them for 3-hrs.  Then, I wrapped each rack in heavy duty foil and poured in 1 cup of apple juice and put them back on for 40-min.  Then another hour on the grate with no foil.  I used Kingsford Competition briquettes (Minion method) and about 4 hickory chunks that were between golf ball and billiard ball size.


----------



## redwingsnut11 (Jul 19, 2010)

keep temperature low ans slow. can also try to boil them for twenty minutes.


----------



## daddyzaring (Jul 19, 2010)

Shame, shame, I think someone said the bad word. ^^^^^


----------



## gregc (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhh, The sweet smell of success! I smoked my 3rd rack of ribs yesterday, the first two being a complete failure. I started out buying a rack of spare ribs. I cut the ribs to a St. Louis cut and then cut them in half(a whole rack won't fit on my Smoking Mountain). I then dry rubbed them and let them sit is the frig, loosely covered, for about 12 hours. I used the 3-2-1 method with Hickory chunks. I was so excited since they were edible. I used a rub I found online and the ribs were a little spicy(which I like). I can't wait to smoke again. thanks for all your help!

I also smoked two beer can chickens this weekend in Mesquite. Tasty as always!!


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 19, 2010)

redwingsnut11 said:


> keep temperature low ans slow. can also try to boil them for twenty minutes.







daddyzaring said:


> Shame, shame, I think someone said the bad word. ^^^^^


Thought it was supposed to be spelled b#!l


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 20, 2010)

BOIL WHO WOULD EVEN THINK OF THAT. NOTHING LIKE THROWING ALL THE FLAVOR DOWN THE DRAIN WITH THE WATER.


----------



## alelover (Jul 21, 2010)

Did I read on here somewhere that if you boil ribs the terrorists win?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 21, 2010)

alelover said:


> Did I read on here somewhere that if you boil ribs the terrorists win?


LOL... good one!

 


new2smokn said:


> I am having the same issues.  my first set of ribs were great, my second, third, and fourth not so great.  I have a chargriller w/sfb w/modifications listed on this website except for the tuning plates.  (thats next), (modifications were after the first set of ribs).  Oh and the meat hasnt pulled far from the bone as the first que.  as for details, not to sure that was back in december.
> 
> When I first started I didnt know what the 2-2-1 method was.  and iam just now reading it.  would i have to use this method to get fall of the bone ribs?
> 
> ...


2-2-1 & 3-2-1 are great ways to start with ribs, then as you decide what texture you like best you can either cut down the amount of time in the foil or eliminate it all together. You can get very tender ribs with no foil, but you have to keep the temp under 250° - preferably around 225°. I did some St. Louis cut spares last weekend, ran my WSM at 225° for 5 hrs. and they came out perfect, juicy, not fall apart, but just a little tug and the meat comes off of the bone cleanly. If you go the no foil rout just make sure you start to spritz them every hour after the first two hours, and don't rush them. When you can pick up slab just off center to one side, and the other side bends down almost 90° angle they are done.


----------



## redwingsnut11 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have had success with the boil method, but do agree not the greatest method. still getting use to smoking. I try all suggestions at least once or twice.


----------



## redwingsnut11 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pardon,

new to smoking terms. what is the 2-2-1 method and the 3-2-1 method?


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 21, 2010)

i tried the 3-2-1 on my first set of spares. I didnt get to the 1. when I tried to take the foil off they were already starting to fall off the bone so I just let them rest a bit and served them. plenty juicy and melt in your mouth. I need to tweak my technique a little.


----------



## sqwib (Jul 22, 2010)

celticgladiator said:


> i tried the 3-2-1 on my first set of spares. I didnt get to the 1. when I tried to take the foil off they were already starting to fall off the bone so I just let them rest a bit and served them. plenty juicy and melt in your mouth. I need to tweak my technique a little.


the idea behind the final cooking time (the -1- ) is to firm up the ribs again.

If you keep them at 225 and foil loosely or in a pan for 1.5 then 45 on the final part of the cook you will be amazed at how good they come out.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 22, 2010)

celticgladiator said:


> i tried the 3-2-1 on my first set of spares. I didnt get to the 1. when I tried to take the foil off they were already starting to fall off the bone so I just let them rest a bit and served them. plenty juicy and melt in your mouth. I need to tweak my technique a little.


You don't need to remove the ribs from the foil. When I used to do the 3-2-1 method, all I did for the last hour was open up the foil and fold it back to expose the ribs (think of ribs in a foil boat.)


----------



## texansmoke (Jul 22, 2010)

Baby backs are great ribs to use, make sure to pull off the mebrane of any ribs you cook though, this helps the rub and smoke penetrate and nobody likes chewin on the stuff.  I highly recommend using Maple wood chips for ribs, for years I used all the other woods & stumbled across some Maple, tried it & EVERYONE loved it!  I now use Maple everytime I cook ribs, every once in a while I will add some hickory just for the old fashioned flavor.  All the other methods are true to form, but you will form your own through many tries.  I like the 3-2-1, using Coca-Cola during the wrapped period (it adds a nice sweetness to the ribs).  I reduce the Coca-Cola down about 25% to make sort of a glaze to brush on before wrapping in the foil, you can also sprinkle on some dark brown sugar instead of the Coca-Cola & brush with preferred fruit juice (I like using Pineapple with no added sugar)  Everyone has great ways to prepare & cook ribs, you will know it when you taste it, so take lots of notes on what you do!  Hope this helps with some ideas!  Have a great day!   Here is a great rub recipe to try:  I cup Paprika, 1 Tbsp each either powdered or granulated garlic & onion, 2 tsp mustard powder, 2 tsp each ground cumin & ginger, 2 tsp chipotle salt (I make my own using dried chipotles, ground up & mixed about 25-30% with sea salt or kosher salt) you can try using more or less for your taste preference.  Marinate ribs in Pineapple juice for 1-2 hrs while preparing rub, rub in the rub mix, wrap in foil or plastic & let set for at least 6 hours or overnight  in the fridge.


----------



## jbg4208 (Jul 22, 2010)

redwingsnut11 said:


> Pardon,
> 
> new to smoking terms. what is the 2-2-1 method and the 3-2-1 method?


Redwings,

This is a time method to cooking ribs. 3-2-1 for spares normally and 2-2-1 for babybacks. It is really all up to your taste and texture liking.

3 -    the first time segment. So 3 hour open over the smoke.

2 -    the second time segment.  2 hours wrapped in foil with a little liquid of you choosing. 

1-     the last time segment.     1 hour back on the pit without the foil (or as some have stated, with the foiled pulled back exposing the ribs to the smoke firming them up.

So there you have the 3-2-1 method.

It's the same concept with baby backs. except the first time segment is only 2 hours. But like I said before it is all up to your own liking. find what works for you...

Notice there was no boiling in there.... LOL  just picking...

I hope that helps


----------



## redwingsnut11 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, I will have to try it. Now that I got the boiling out of my system. Thanks for the help, and the joking around.


----------



## mongoose (Jul 23, 2010)

One way that I check my ribs is stick a butter knife in between the ribs.  If it slides in without resistance then they are done.


----------



## ecducit (Jul 27, 2010)

Didn't read the entire thread, but my two cents anyway.  Around here in TN everyone raves over fall-off-the-bone ribs, which is why I cook my own.  After 12 years here, I guess I'm still a visitor.  I MUCH prefer a texture where I leave bite marks and even a little...just a little tugging from the bone.  Many folks find that repulsive.  ME? I DO NOT want fall off the bone ribs.  I don't foil them either since I'm a bit frugal ('cept for my gas smoker due to laziness) and want the fat to cook down and drip away some so that biting into it isn't such prevalant "fat found" experience when landing in to some. 

I've smoked ribs with all forms of grills, from improvised gas grills to charcoal smokers, and have ruined a rack or two.  The cooking temp is the key ingredient to properly cooked ribs.  Too hot a temp and they're done too fast - which leaves them tough (or even crunchy) at the meaty parts but blasts your chin with fat in the fatty parts.  Follow the cooking and doneness temps suggested here and all will be fine,

Now...  With all that said, occasionally I still do up the ribs like my Dad use to for a little taste of my childhood.  He'd cut 'em between each bone BEFORE cookin' them, then grill them kinda like pork chops with lotsa shaked on seasoning.  Lots of turning to do and easily messed them up if overcooked, but somehow he always did them perfectly. 

Regarding the membrane:  I've only recently begun to remove it per recommendations on the internet.  I actually used to enjoy peeling it off while eating a rib.  Anyway, I've seen the trick to removing it and have been successful.  However, it reminds me of skinning a catfish.  So-o-o-, does anyone remember the old catfish skinning pliers?  anyone ever tried to use them to remove the membrane?


----------



## sqwib (Jul 28, 2010)

ecducit said:


> Around here in TN everyone raves over fall-off-the-bone ribs, which is why I cook my own.  After 12 years here, I guess I'm still a visitor.  I MUCH prefer a texture where I leave bite marks and even a little...just a little tugging from the bone.  Many folks find that repulsive.  ME? I DO NOT want fall off the bone ribs.  I don't foil them either since I'm a bit frugal ('cept for my gas smoker due to laziness) and want the fat to cook down and drip away some so that biting into it isn't such prevalant "fat found" experience when landing in to some.


I too like a tug.

I like the ribs that are easy to slice clean without tearing the meat and mangling the rib.
Pull of the bone clean just where you bite into it without the whole piece of meat coming off in 1 shot and slapping you upside your chin.
My previous Rib cooks, the ribs were good but slightly dry on the outside, resulting in hard to slice clean and the meat all coming off in one shot.


----------



## flash (Jul 28, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> I too like a tug.
> 
> I like the ribs that are easy to slice clean without tearing the meat and mangling the rib.
> Pull of the bone clean just where you bite into it without the whole piece of meat coming off in 1 shot and slapping you upside your chin.
> My previous Rib cooks, the ribs were good but slightly dry on the outside, resulting in hard to slice clean and the meat all coming off in one shot.


 It is true that "fall off the bone" will not cut it in a competition, being considered "over done", but I smoke mine for the masses of friends and neighbors that love to eat my ribs. 95% of them want the "fall off the bone". Can't fight those numbers, but that is why 3-2-1 is so good. It is easy to adjust if you want a bite to your ribs.


----------



## chefdave007 (Aug 10, 2010)

SQWIB said:


> I too like a tug.
> 
> I like the ribs that are easy to slice clean without tearing the meat and mangling the rib.
> Pull of the bone clean just where you bite into it without the whole piece of meat coming off in 1 shot and slapping you upside your chin.
> My previous Rib cooks, the ribs were good but slightly dry on the outside, resulting in hard to slice clean and the meat all coming off in one shot.


the obvius always works,,method brine  1hr ,,then marinade 3hr ,then smoke 6.5 at 200


----------



## chefdave007 (Aug 10, 2010)

sorry, steam is 212,so above equials tossing into corn water,,


----------



## chefdave007 (Aug 10, 2010)

just do it


----------



## eman (Aug 10, 2010)

ChefDave007 said:


> sorry, steam is 212,so above equials tossing into corn water,,


I want some of what he's been smoking!!!


----------

